# Saving Lives at Work: The Who, What, Where, Why and How of Using Predictive Analytics in Workplace S



## رمزة الزبير (12 فبراير 2016)

Saving Lives at Work:
The Who, What, Where, Why and How of Using
Predictive Analytics in Workplace Safety​


----------



## مدكور حمدي حجاز (30 يوليو 2016)

يمكن ايضا استخدامها اثناء التحقيق في الحوادث وكتابه التقرير


----------



## المهندس غسان خليل علوة (25 أكتوبر 2016)

بارك الله فيك أختنا العزيزة
وجزاك كل الخير


----------



## sunrise86 (23 نوفمبر 2016)

كتاب ممتاز...


----------

